# Muttersprachler / native



## gaer

In discussions we've had in the past, it seems clear that "Muttersprachler" refers to people born in a country. That is what I've been told.

In English, we often use the term "native-speaker" very loosely, and "native", by itself, is also used that way when referring to mastery of language in forums, at least in my experience. Strictly speaking, usage, in connection with mastery of a language, does not reflect the real meaning of "native" in its more formal sense.

I think we judge English by accent and fluency, not by where someone is born. (I'll let other "natives" disagree with me if I am misrepresenting usage here.) 

Gaer


----------



## matchpoint

gaer said:


> In discussions we've had in the past, it seems clear that "Muttersprachler" refers to people born in a country. That is what I've been told.



I'm surprised. I personally would have used the term more loosely myself ... Since I'm rather new to the forum, could you give me some links to the discussions you've had?


----------



## Whodunit

In my opinion, you can use "Muttersprachler" in connection to languages and people's nationality, however I prefer the reference to the former, because the term literally translates as "the person who speaks the language his/her mother speaks." And by _speak_ I mean "speak fluently, thinking in the language, and being able to express everything you couldn't do better in any other language."

However, I've always wondered why there is only one term for "native language" and "mother tongue" in German: Muttersprache. I know that there's a difference between the two terms in English, but in German you can be more loose, just as you can with Muttersprachler.


----------



## gaer

matchpoint said:


> I'm surprised. I personally would have used the term more loosely myself ... Since I'm rather new to the forum, could you give me some links to the discussions you've had?


I can't find anything because there has been no other thread specifically discussing this under the thread name "Muttersprachler"

However, my impression was that "Muttersprachler" is not a word used to describe people who speak just as fluently and naturally as other people, in Germany for instance, if they have not been born in Germany.

The difference, for me, is that I make no distinction in the US between people who have been born here to parents also born in the US, people born here whose parents were born elsewhere, and people who have moved here at a young age but who otherwise sound no different from the rest of us when they speak.

My father and his family did not come to the US until they were adults, and my grandfather grew up in Wales. My father and his sisters all spoke BE.

My mother and her family lived in the US for several generations, I think.

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> In my opinion, you can use "Muttersprachler" in connection to languages and people's nationality, however I prefer the reference to the former, because the term literally translates as "the person who speaks the language his/her mother speaks."


That would would make it very complicated in the US if we used the same term, which we don't have. What would we call someone born in the US whose father speaks English as his native language but whose mother does not?

It seems that by your definition someone might say that you, for instance, were not a "Muttersprachler" if your mother were born in Russia, for instance, and spoke German as a second language.

Furthermore, suppose for a moment your mother were born in Russia and you also were born there, then at the age of one or two you moved to Germany where your mother married a German. Let's assume that no one could tell that you were not born here unless they met your mother and knew about your early life.

Could you still call yourself a "Muttersprachler"? That's one of the points that I never understood. 

Gaer


----------



## Wernazuma

gaer said:


> That would would make it very complicated in the US if we used the same term, which we don't have. What would we call someone born in the US whose father speaks English as his native language but whose mother does not?
> 
> It seems that by your definition someone might say that you, for instance, were not a "Muttersprachler" if your mother were born in Russia, for instance, and spoke German as a second language.
> 
> Furthermore, suppose for a moment your mother were born in Russia and you also were born there, then at the age of one or two you moved to Germany where your mother married a German. Let's assume that no one could tell that you were not born here unless they met your mother and knew about your early life.
> 
> Could you still call yourself a "Muttersprachler"? That's one of the points that I never understood.
> 
> Gaer



"Muttersprachler", to me, refers to people who learned the language naturally as a baby from close family members. So, in the first case, I'd say the child is both an English "Muttersprachler" (notwithstanding the fact that it's the father who speaks it  ) *and *a "Muttersprachler" of the mother's first language.

The second case is somewhat more ambiguous, since "Muttersprachler" normally means that your language skills are as perfect as your intellectual capacity allows. But if your mother talks to you in a language which is not her own (let's say German), your own skill won't be perfect either. Yet it is difficult to say that a child has no Muttersprache altogether. So I'd say, the child's Muttersprache would be "not-perfect German".

The third case is clear again, your "Muttersprache" would be Russian because that was the primary language input as a baby.
Studies prove that most people (except for some extreme cases of talent) can't fully apprehend a language they haven't heard in their first year of life - the concept of "Muttersprache" kind of reflects that.

That's how I view things.


----------



## gaer

Wernazuma said:


> "Muttersprachler", to me, refers to people who learned the language naturally as a baby from close family members. So, in the first case, I'd say the child is both an English "Muttersprachler" (notwithstanding the fact that it's the father who speaks it  ) *and *a "Muttersprachler" of the mother's first language.


Studies prove that most people (except for some extreme cases of talent) can't fully apprehend a language they haven't heard in their first year of life - the concept of "Muttersprache" kind of reflects that.
[/QUOTE]
It was my understanding that the ability to learn language is serverely diminished if a child is not exposed to a language in the first couple years, but I've seen no evidence that a child who has already mastered one language (as well as s/he would be capable of by age five) will not go on to master another language if s/he moves to a new country.

I know many kids who moved to the US and learned English here who speak as fluently as kids who were born here (with no accent that suggest that they were not born here), and some have either one parent or two that speak English with difficulty.

Gaer


----------



## Wernazuma

gaer said:


> It was my understanding that the ability to learn language is serverely diminished if a child is not exposed to a language in the first couple years, but I've seen no evidence that a child who has already mastered one language (as well as s/he would be capable of by age five) will not go on to master another language if s/he moves to a new country.
> 
> I know many kids who moved to the US and learned English here who speak as fluently as kids who were born here (with no accent that suggest that they were not born here), and some have either one parent or two that speak English with difficulty.
> 
> Gaer



For those cases we talk of "Er/Sie spricht wie ein Muttersprachler/auf Muttersprachlerniveau". I know similar cases too, but most do have a very small accent (which would pass as normal, since they're not bigger than dialectal varieties). 
One friend (his parents are from Syria and Turkey who speak German well but not perfectly) has lived in Austria all his life and has a perfect German, but out of nothing, just about 2 years ago, he made that one gender mistake no Muttersprachler would have made.

Well, these are nuances, and I agree that things are more fluent than such a word is possible to acknowledge. I simply wanted to give you a hint what issues the word is stressing.


----------



## Acrolect

If the conditions are OK (amount of exposition, input by native speakers and input targetted at the learner in communication, i.e. sitting before the TV does not qualify, positive attitude towards the language, peer group behaviour, etc.), children have no problems, irrespective of talent or intellectual capacity, acquiring further languages even after the first year, without any difference in competence to those having acquired them as their mother tongue.

The question of language acquisition of (larger) immigrant groups is currently being researched extensively so that I do not venture to propose any assumptions, neither on their achieved levels of competence nor on how the said conditions are fulfilled.


----------



## heidita

Ich sehe es weiterhin für unnötig, Wörter wie *Native, Nicht-Natives* zu benutzen. Ich habe vor allem "Native sprechen nicht....." oder so ähnlich gesehen. Hier wurde Native als Substantiv benutzt. Ich hatte es noch nie gehört und finde so eine Benutzung nicht richtig.


----------



## veritàNONesiste

Hi @ll ...

Let me just add something to your discussion - a term, I have found myself being satisfied with ...

I prefer the expression *environment language* [EL] as both ‘mother-tongue’ and ‘native language’ evoke socio-politically and logically restrictive connotations. I hold the view that from the socio-political corner ‘mother-tongue’ is a highly sexist and single-minded expression (as it implicitly conveys the fact that fathers somehow lack tongue-related capacities). And the term ‘native-language’ implicitly suggests that we all are born with a specific language – this is, as we know, not true.


----------



## EvilWillow

Gaer said:
			
		

> Furthermore, suppose for a moment your mother were born in Russia and you also were born there, then at the age of one or two you moved to Germany where your mother married a German. Let's assume that no one could tell that you were not born here unless they met your mother and knew about your early life.
> 
> Could you still call yourself a "Muttersprachler"? That's one of the points that I never understood.


Ich würde zu den Muttersprachlern nicht nur Menschen zählen, die in dem betroffenen Land geboren wurden, dort aufgewachsen sind und ihre Sprachkenntnisse primär von ihren (einheimischen) Eltern vermittelt bekommen haben. Das erscheint mir viel zu eng gefasst.

Meine "Muttersprache" (nach dieser engen Definition) ist nicht Deutsch: Meine Eltern haben erst Deutsch gelernt, als sie hierher gezogen sind. Als ich geboren wurde, konnten sie sich zwar schon gut auf Deutsch verständigen, aber mit mir, zuhause, haben sie nie Deutsch gesprochen. Ich nehme an, dass ich den Großteil meiner Deutschkenntnisse im Kindergarten erworben habe. In den ersten drei Schuljahren wurde ich zwar noch zweisprachig unterrichtet, aber ich hatte keine Verständigungsprobleme (zumindest nicht, dass ich mich erinnern könnte). Das Lustige ist, dass ich Deutsch bald besser als meine "Muttersprache" beherrschte (und das ist heute immer noch so). Nach meiner Ansicht stehe ich weder in lexikalischer, grammatikalischer noch phonetischer Sicht einem "echten" Deutsch-Muttersprachler nach, weswegen ich keine Skrupel besitze zu behaupten, dass _Deutsch_ meine _Muttersprache _ist. Dafür bin ich auch vorsichtig, meine eigentliche "Muttersprache" als solche anzugeben, weil ich mit dem Begriff der Muttersprache auch ein sehr hohes Grad an Sprachkompetenz verbinde, welches bei mir (leider) nicht in dem gewünschten Maß gegeben ist. Das bekräftigt mich in meiner Behauptung, dass Deutsch meine Muttersprache ist.

Das mag rein formal nicht korrekt sein, aber ich komme mir immer veralbert vor, wenn ich sage, dass Deutsch nicht meine "Muttersprache" (nach der engen Definition) sei, und dann zu hören bekomme: "Oh, Sie sprechen aber perfektes, akzentfreies Deutsch!"

Ich habe Englisch 9 Jahre lang in der Schule gelernt. Selbst wenn ich ins englischsprachige Ausland ziehen und dort meine Kenntnisse perfektionieren würde, würde ich mir nie anmaßen zu behaupten, ich wäre Englisch-Muttersprachler oder "native". Denn ich habe Englisch als Fremdsprache gelernt, nach festen grammatikalischen Strukturen, die mir mit Hilfe meiner Primärsprache beigebracht wurden. So weit gefasst sollte die Definition dann doch nicht werden.

Wenn ich bei manchen Mitgliedern hier im Forum sehe, dass sie nach "Native of:" drei Sprachen nennen, kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.


----------



## jester.

EvilWillow said:


> Wenn ich bei manchen Mitgliedern hier im Forum sehe, dass sie nach "Native of:" drei Sprachen nennen, kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.



Warum das?

Zur Frage: Ich benutze und verstehe das Wort "Muttersprachler" als ein Wort, das eine Person bezeichnet, die eine Sprache in ihrer Kindheit gelernt hat und fließend spricht.
Es gibt auch Leute, die später eine Sprache fließend zu sprechen lernen, aber diese Leute sehe ich nicht als Mutetrsprachler an.


----------



## EvilWillow

jester. said:


> Warum das?


Wie soll das aussehen? Mutter spricht A, Vater spricht B, Landessprache ist C, und das Kind wächst mit allen drei Sprachen auf, wobei es alle drei so weit perfektioniert, dass man nicht sagen kann, aus welchem der drei Länder das Kind stammt?


----------



## heidita

EvilWillow said:


> Wenn ich bei manchen Mitgliedern hier im Forum sehe, dass sie nach "Native of:" drei Sprachen nennen, kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.


 
Man sollte lernen, über so etwas lachen zu können. 

Ich finde auch, Muttersprachler ist die Person, die in Deutschland geboren ist und auch tatsächlich Deutsch spricht. Das ist nicht immer der Fall.
Ich sprach schon mal von dem kleinen Hotel in meiner Stadt, das von Griechen geführt wird. Ich hatte vor kurzem das Vergnügen, die Tochter kennezulernen. 
Die Eltern sprechen mit einem gewissen Akzent, aber wenn man die Tochter nicht als Mutersprachler ansehen kann, dann verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr! Sie "verrät" ihre Herkunft eventuell nur durch ihr dunkles Haar, dunklere Haut....


----------



## jester.

EvilWillow said:


> Wie soll das aussehen? Mutter spricht A, Vater spricht B, Landessprache ist C, und das Kind wächst mit allen drei Sprachen auf, wobei es alle drei so weit perfektioniert, dass man nicht sagen kann, aus welchem der drei Länder das Kind stammt?



Genau so funktioniert es. Ich habe sogar schon von Kindern gelesen, die 4 Sprachen auf diese Art und Weise erlernt haben.
Das ist das faszinierende daran. Bis zu einem gewissen Alter (12, glaube ich) kann man ein Kind in ein fremdes Land bringen und mit der nötigen Zeit wird es die jeweilige Sprache perfekt erlernen.


----------



## Acrolect

heidita said:


> Ich finde auch, Muttersprachler ist die Person, die in Deutschland geboren ist und auch tatsächlich Deutsch spricht.


 
Wenn du das so eng siehst, verstehe ich nicht, warum du gegen die Differenzierung zwischen Natives und MuttersprachlerInnen hast.

Besonders die Bedingung, dass man in Deutschland geboren sein muss, ist seltsam. Das Staatsgebiet als Geburtsort hat doch überhaupt nichts mit Spracherwerb zu tun. (Außerdem schließt es Leute, die in der Schweiz, Österreich, Südtirol, Belgien, Liechtenstein, etc. davon aus, Deutsch als Muttersprache zu haben.)

Trilingualismus ist gar nichts so Ungewöhnliches und es gibt keine sozialen oder kognitiven Restriktionen, die besagen würden, ab zwei Sprachen ist Schluss.


----------



## EvilWillow

jester. said:
			
		

> Genau so funktioniert es. Ich habe sogar schon von Kindern gelesen, die 4 Sprachen auf diese Art und Weise erlernt haben.
> Das ist das faszinierende daran. Bis zu einem gewissen Alter (12, glaube ich) kann man ein Kind in ein fremdes Land bringen und mit der nötigen Zeit wird es die jeweilige Sprache perfekt erlernen.


Es ist Definitions- oder auch Ansichtssache, ob man in einem solchen Fall noch von Muttersprache oder besser von frühzeitig auf nahezu muttersprachlichem Niveau erlernter Fremdsprache sprechen sollte. 

Den Begriff "Muttersprache" und erst recht die Angabe "native of" sollte man in meinen Augen besser auf eine _frühe Phase_ des Spracherwerbs beziehen, d.h. die ersten Lebensjahre und nicht den Spracherwerb nach dem Umzug in ein anderes Land, wenn man bereits eine Sprache, die "Muttersprache", fließend spricht.


----------



## matchpoint

jester. said:


> Zur Frage: Ich benutze und verstehe das Wort "Muttersprachler" als ein Wort, das eine Person bezeichnet, die eine Sprache in ihrer Kindheit gelernt hat und fließend spricht.
> Es gibt auch Leute, die später eine Sprache fließend zu sprechen lernen, aber diese Leute sehe ich nicht als Mutetrsprachler an.



Wäre auch meine Definition gewesen. Das hängt glaube ich damit zusammen, dass der Lernprozess bei Kindern noch anders aussieht.


----------



## Henryk

jester. said:


> Genau so funktioniert es. Ich habe sogar schon von Kindern gelesen, die 4 Sprachen auf diese Art und Weise erlernt haben.
> Das ist das faszinierende daran. Bis zu einem gewissen Alter (12, glaube ich) kann man ein Kind in ein fremdes Land bringen und mit der nötigen Zeit wird es die jeweilige Sprache perfekt erlernen.


Was das mit dem Alter angeht, so habe ich gelesen, dass man bis zur Vorpubertät lediglich eine Sprache akzentfrei erlernen kann ohne Inanspruchnahme eines Akzent-weg-Kurses. Eine Sprache perfekt lernen kann man auch noch später mit viel Aufwand. Eine ehemalige Kollegin hat Deutsch auch erst mit 11 angefangen zu lernen und man merkt heute einfach nicht, dass sie keine Muttersprachlerin ist, wenn man ihre Hautfarbe mal beiseite lässt.

In dem Kindergarten, in dem ich meinen Zivildienst abgeleistet habe, gab es einige dreisprachige Kinder. Ein Kind sprach vier Sprachen. Holländisch mit der Mutter, Griechisch mit dem Vater, Französisch, wenn beide anwesend sind, und Deutsch als "Umgebungssprache".

Muttersprache heißt für mich, mit einer Sprache aufgezogen geworden zu sein. Egal ob über Schule, Zuhause oder Spielplatz. Die Sprache schon in frühen Jahren (bis etwa 8-9) als Mittel zur Kommunikation nutzen zu können und dies bis ins Erwachsenenalter auch fortzusetzen.

Jede der Sprachen spricht das obengenannte Kind fließend und vor allem häufig. Wenn sich das bis ins Erwachsenenalter durchsetzt, frage ich mich, warum sie nicht als Muttersprachlerin angesehen werden sollte, denn schließlich wird sie regelmäßig mit allen diesen Sprachen konfrontiert und es ist daher unwahrscheinlich, dass sie demzufolge grobe Sprachlücken aufweist.


----------



## Acrolect

Henryk said:


> man merkt heute einfach nicht, dass sie keine Muttersprachlerin ist, wenn man ihre Hautfarbe mal beiseite lässt.


 
Wenn sie die Sprache erworben hat (also nicht explizit gelernt, sondern automatisch im Umgang mit Natives erworben) und die gleiche Kompetenz hat, dann ist sie doch eine Native.

Und was hat die Hautfarbe mit Spracherwerb zu tun? An der Hautfarbe erkennst du die Farbe der Haut und sonst eigentlich nichts, was wichtig wäre.


----------



## Whodunit

Wenn ich mir die Definition von Wikipedia durchlese, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass gewissen Personen vier oder fünf Muttersprachen besitzen und keine davon dominierend ist:



> Als Muttersprache bezeichnet man die *in der frühen Kindheit* *ohne formalen Unterricht* erlernte Sprache. Diese prägt sich in ihrer Lautgestalt und grammatischen Struktur so tief ein, dass Sprecher ihre Muttersprache *weitgehend automatisiert beherrschen*. Im Allgemeinen kann etwa *ab der Pubertät keine andere Sprache* mehr diesen Platz einnehmen. *Jeder* nicht an einer besonderen Sprachschwäche leidende Mensch erlernt in dieser Zeit die in seiner Umgebung vorherrschende Sprache *in der gleichen Perfektion* wie die vorherige Generation.


 
Meine einzige Muttersprache ist Deutsch. Ich könnte per Definition aber niemals Englisch als Muttersprache angeben, selbst wenn ich es durch einen zehnjährigen Aufenthalt in den USA nicht mehr unterscheidbar von den richtigen englischen Muttersprachlern sprechen könnte. Bei mir ist der Zug 'abgefahren', eine zweite Sprache als meine Muttersprache anzugeben.

Ich habe mich schon mit vielen Personen über Bilingualismus unterhalten. Ich wäre meinen Eltern dankbar gewesen, wenn sie mich so erzogen hätten, aber sie sprechen beide nur Deutsch. Sie hätten mich also vor meinen 10. Lebensjahr, sagen wir mal, nach Polen oder Japan schicken müssen, damit ich diese als zweite Muttersprache lerne. Aber selbst dann würde ich sie nicht als solche betiteln, weil sie nicht die Sprachen meiner Mutter bzw. meines Vaters sind.

Zu Gaers Beispielen: Wäre meine Mutter Russin, ich könnte aber kein Wort Russisch, so würde ich die Sprache meines Vaters angeben. Ich kenne keine Person, die nicht eine Sprache eines Elternteils spricht, selbst wenn sie nicht perfekt ist. Man kann eine andere Sprache besser sprechen als seine Muttersprache, weil man länger im Ausland gelebt hat und mehr mit der 'zweiten Sprache' zu tun hatte als mit der Sprache seiner Eltern. Dennoch würde ich die zweite Sprache nicht als Muttersprache, sondern als "zweite Sprache" ansehen.

Drei oder vier Muttersprachen sind in diesem Falle möglich:

Meine Mutter spricht Englisch. Ich kommuniziere oft mir ihr. Mein Vater kann sowohl Französisch als auch Japanisch. Er spricht in beiden Sprachen mit mir. Mein Opa und meine Oma meines Vaters kommen aber ursprünglich aus China und können deswegen noch muttersprachlerähnliches Chinesisch; sie sprechen es auch aktiv mit mir. Seltsamerweise wohne ich aber im Gebiet der Sorben in Deutschland und lerne dies als Schulsprache ziemlich fließend und kann darin mit anderen Klassenkameraden kommunizieren ... na ja, das kann man immer weiter spinnen.


----------



## Henryk

Acrolect said:


> Wenn sie die Sprache erworben hat (also nicht explizit gelernt, sondern automatisch im Umgang mit Natives erworben) und die gleiche Kompetenz hat, dann ist sie doch eine Native.


Eine Native ist sie ganz sicher nicht.  Zu mir meint sie auch, dass sie sich nicht als Muttersprachlerin sieht. Sie sieht es zwar als großen Vorteil an Deutsch sprechen zu können, aber ihre Muttersprache sieht sie eindeutig in Französisch und Deutsch sei lediglich eine Zweitsprache.




> Und was hat die Hautfarbe mit Spracherwerb zu tun? An der Hautfarbe erkennst du die Farbe der Haut und sonst eigentlich nichts, was wichtig wäre.


Meiner Erfahrung nach, ich habe viele dunkelhäutige Bekannte, werden meistens afrikanische Sprachen und/oder Französisch in solchen Familien gesprochen. Generell hast du aber natürlich Recht damit, dass beides nicht unbedingt etwas miteinander zu tun haben muss, meistens ist es aber so. Und wenn man in einem deutsch-französischem Kindergarten eine dunkelhäutige Erzieherin sieht, denkt man bestimmt nicht, dass sie zu den dt. Erzieherinnen gehört. (Das ist auch die Sichtweise, aus der ich beim Schreiben des Beitrags gedacht habe.)


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe mal nach einer Definition von "native" gesucht:
Mein Babylon-Wörterbuch sagt: 



> adj. of or pertaining to one's place of birth; existing at birth, inborn, inherent, natural; local, coming from a certain place


 
Letztlich heißt es, dass das Wort, wenn es Sprache betrifft, ähnlich verwendet wird, wie Muttersprache.

Bei "Muttersprache" ist nicht genau geklärt, wie die Beziehung zur einheimischen Mundart ist. Ich habe, obwohl ich schon seit 50 Jahren nicht mehr dort lebe, in den ersten drei Jahren einige für mich normale "Sprechweisen" aufgeschnappt. Ein Beispiel ist die häufigere Verwendung der vollendeten Gegenwart an Stelle der Vergangenheit. 

Unklar ist mir hier das Verhältnis zwischen Muttersprache und Standard bzw. Umgangssprache. Ich denke, Muttersprachler beherrschen beides und oft noch zusätzlich den örtlichen Dialekt. 

Das trifft aber auch auf "native" zu.

Aber wir sollten beachten: Wenn ich das Wort "Native" in Kontrast zu "Muttersprache" verwende, kann es durchaus eine andere Bedeutung als in Englisch haben. Die deutsche Definition kann von der englischen abweichen. "Native" kann in deutsch gegenüber "Muttersprache" viel leichter eindeutig definiert werden, z.B. als "Weitgehend vollständige Beherrschung der Standardsprache" oder als "Beherrschung der Standard-Schriftsprache" oder noch anders. 


"Muttersprache" ist standardsprachlich, "Native" ist fachsprachlich.


----------



## veritàNONesiste

Also, wenn ich nach dieser von dir zitierten Wiki-Definition von "Muttersprache" gehe, dann waren bis zu meinem 6. Lebensjahr Deutsch und Italienisch meine Muttersprachen (und das, obwohl weder meine Mutter noch mein Vater Italienisch sprechen und wir nicht in Italien, sondern in Österreich leben bzw. gelebt haben). Ich war aber bis zu diesem Alter zweisprachig, wobei Italienisch weder meine Muttersprache war, noch kann ich als Native of Italian bezeichnet werden ... also Umgebungssprache trifft's wohl eher.

Leider endete mein der italienischen Sprache Ausgesetztsein abrupt. Meine jetzigen Kenntnisse haben sich dadurch gerade noch auf 'Schulniveau' eingependelt (Kenntnisse sind hier: aktive Sprachproduktion, jedoch nicht Perzeption, denn damit habe ich nach wie vor keine Probleme - diese Perzeptions- und Produktionsdiskrepanz artet so aus, dass ich auf gesprochenes Italienisch meistens in Englischer Sprache antworte, weil die 'Suche' nach korrektem Italienisch in meinem Kopf für meinen Geschmack zu lange dauern würde; wenn es um geschriebenes Italienisch geht, antworte ich jedoch auf Italienisch) . 

Kann man also eine Muttersprache (Def. Wiki) verlieren? Bzw. war der Wiki-Definition entsprechend Italienisch auch meine Muttersprache oder ist Italienisch es noch, da ich ja meine perzeptiven Fähigkeiten diese Sprache betreffend (so gut wie) nicht verloren habe? Bzw. bin ich nach wie vor Deutsch-Italienisch bilingual?

 
vNe


----------



## Hutschi

veritàNONesiste said:


> Kann man also eine Muttersprache (Def. Wiki) verlieren? Bzw. war der Wiki-Definition entsprechend Italienisch auch meine Muttersprache oder ist Italienisch es noch, da ich ja meine perzeptiven Fähigkeiten diese Sprache betreffend (so gut wie) nicht verloren habe? Bzw. bin ich nach wie vor Deutsch-Italienisch bilingual?
> 
> 
> vNe


 
Das Zitat ist nicht genau. Du hast völlig recht. Im besonderen Fall ist es sogar sehr problematisch. Es ist aber ein englisches Zitat aus einem englischen Wörterbuch. Sofern das Zitat die Form richtig beschreibt, bedeutet es, dass das deutsche Wort etwas anderes bedeutet.

Kann man die Muttersprache verlieren? Ich denke, ja. Du hast es ja beschrieben. Ich habe meine ursprünglichen Dialekt verloren und beherrsche ihn nur noch passiv.

---

Die Frage, um die es mir ging: Was ist "Native" auf Deutsch? Wenn es "muttersprachlich" bedeutet, braucht man das Wort nicht. Wenn es etwas anderes bedeutet, muss die Definition geklärt werden. Die englische Definition spielt eine untergeordnete Rolle.


----------



## Whodunit

Hast du es denn je "automatisiert" sprechen können? Das heißt, konntest du Italienischdamals so sprechen, dass du dich hättest mit jedem Kindergartenkind (ich nehme an, du hast es im Kindergarten gelernt) verständigen können? Wenn ja, dann ist es deine Muttersprache (auch meiner Definition nach). Man kann seine Muttersprache bis zu einem gewissen Grade verlernen, aber niemals vergessen.

Soweit ich weiß, gibt es eine sehr berühmte amerikanische Sängerin, deren Muttersprache auch Deutsch ist, es aber leider nahezu komplett verlernt hat. Ich dachte, es wäre Nelly Furtado gewesen, aber die hatte nie etwas mit Deutsch zu tun. Dann vielleicht Pink?


----------



## veritàNONesiste

Ja, Italienisch war bei mir normal. Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern, dass Code-Switching gang und gebe war bei mir - ich mache das situationsabhängig / themenabhängig auch heute noch (in Gedanken) - gewisse Lebenssituationen bzw. Themen existieren bei mir bevorzugt auf Italienisch (aber der normalerweise dazugehörige Sprachfluss ist 'futsch')


----------



## heidita

Acrolect said:


> Wenn du das so eng siehst, verstehe ich nicht, warum du gegen die Differenzierung zwischen Natives und MuttersprachlerInnen hast.


 
Ich sehe das eigentlich nicht eng. Ich bin gegen das wort _Native_, weil es nicht deutsch ist.



> Besonders die Bedingung, dass man in Deutschland geboren sein muss, ist seltsam. Das Staatsgebiet als Geburtsort hat doch überhaupt nichts mit Spracherwerb zu tun. (Außerdem schließt es Leute, die in der Schweiz, Österreich, Südtirol, Belgien, Liechtenstein, etc. davon aus, Deutsch als Muttersprache zu haben.)


 
Das ist natürlich Unsinn. Ich meinte selbstverständlich deutschprachige Staaten. Das habe ich wohl nicht klar genug ausgedrückt.


----------



## heidita

Henryk said:


> Was das mit dem Alter angeht, so habe ich gelesen, dass man bis zur Vorpubertät lediglich eine Sprache akzentfrei erlernen kann ohne Inanspruchnahme eines Akzent-weg-Kurses. Eine Sprache perfekt lernen kann man auch noch später mit viel Aufwand. Eine ehemalige Kollegin hat Deutsch auch erst mit 11 angefangen zu lernen und man merkt heute einfach nicht, dass sie keine Muttersprachlerin ist, wenn man ihre Hautfarbe mal beiseite lässt.


 
Dem kann ich absolut nicht zustimmen. Man lernt eine Sprache dementsprechend flüssig , sofern man dementsprechende Sprachfertigkeiten und Lernfähigkeiten hat.


----------



## Henryk

heidita said:


> Dem kann ich absolut nicht zustimmen. Man lernt eine Sprache dementsprechend flüssig , sofern man dementsprechende Sprachfertigkeiten und Lernfähigkeiten hat.


Entsprechend wessen? Wobei genau kannst du nicht zustimmen?


----------



## heidita

Henryk said:


> Entsprechend wessen? Wobei genau kannst du nicht zustimmen?


 


> Was das mit dem Alter angeht, so habe ich gelesen, dass man bis zur Vorpubertät lediglich eine Sprache akzentfrei erlernen kann ohne Inanspruchnahme eines Akzent-weg-Kurses.


----------



## heidita

Ich habe das Wort "der Native" ausschließlich in diesem Zusammenhang gesehen. Ich denke man kann es nicht als mit Muttersprachler gleichsetzen.

*



Wort: Native 
"Logic" oder "Native Instruments" aus Berlin mit ihren tollen Software-Synthesizern 
Der echte Yankee, der Native, wird nun und nimmermehr zugeben
		
Click to expand...

 
Ich finde es weiterhin unsinnig, das Wort in Deutsch zu benutzen. Völlig unnötig. *


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:


> In discussions we've had in the past, it seems clear that "Muttersprachler" refers to people born in a country. That is what I've been told.


Meines Erachtens kennzeichnet der Ausdruck _Muttersprache_ die Sprache, die man als Kind als erstes gelernt hat und perfekt beherrscht, und zwar insbesondere einschließlich der kulturellen, gefühlsmäßigen Bindung. Dies geht grundsätzlich damit einher, daß auch Nachdenken und Träumen in dieser Sprache stattfinden.

Dies hat aber mit dem Ort der Geburt natürlich nichts zu tun. Ein im US-Urlaub geborenes Kind deutscher Eltern ist ja sicherlich nicht weniger muttersprachlich?! Ein im Alter von 6 Monaten aus Übersee adoptiertes Kind sicherlich auch nicht.

Mehrere Muttersprachen haben daher nur Kinder, die durchgehend während der Sprachlernphase mehrsprachig erzogen werden. Zweisprachige Personen, die beide Sprachen muttersprachlich beherrschen, gibt es viele und ich kenne auch persönlich etliche. Dreisprachig aufgewachsene Kinder sind sehr viel seltener und ich habe persönlich noch keines kennengelernt, das nicht einräumt, das eine der drei Sprachen "schlechter" sitzen würde oder die entsprechende kulturelle, gefühlsmäßige Bindung fehlen würde.

@Heidi: Der Ausdruck "Native" (deutsch ausgesprochen) im Sinne von engl. _native _exisitiert nicht und ist Unfug. Man kann _Native_ englisch aussprechen, aber wozu das gut sein soll, erschließt sich mir auch nicht. 

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

heidita said:


> Dem kann ich absolut nicht zustimmen. Man lernt eine Sprache dementsprechend flüssig , sofern man dementsprechende Sprachfertigkeiten und Lernfähigkeiten hat.


 
Man kann gerade dann mehrere Sprachen akzentfrei lernen. Nach der Pupertät können die meisten eine zweite Sprache nicht mehr akzentfrei lernen. 

Die gefühlsmäßige Bindung ist wohl meist nur zu ein oder zwei Sprachen vorhanden. 

Je früher man mehrere Sprachen lernt, desto leichter ist es. 

Zum Beispiel Steven Pinker hat dazu einige Untersuchungen durchgeführt.

Voraussetzung ist, dass man die Sprachen jeweils von akzentfrei sprechenden Personen in einer entsprechenden Umgebung lernt.

---

Kajjos Beitrag (#34) stimme ich voll zu.

In Deutsch heißt es Muttersprache, weil man die Sprache meist zunächst von seiner Mutter lernt, einschließlich der entsprechenden emotionalen Bindungen. Es kommt dabei nicht mal darauf an, die Sprache anschließend "perfekt" zu beherrschen. Der Ausdruck ist also nicht völlig korrekt, wenn man ihn aus den Wortbestandteilen ermittelt, da auch andere Personen entsprechend einbezogen sein können.


----------



## gaer

veritàNONesiste said:


> And the term ‘native-language’ implicitly suggests that we all are born with a specific language – this is, as we know, not true.


Hmm… If I tell you that my "native language" is English, I would mean that it is my primary language, meaning the one I feel most at home in.

I realize that this usage may be illogical, but I think most people, at least in the US, use "native language" in this manner. We also use "first language".

The problem with "environment language" is that it does not seem to be much used—yet. I had never heard of it until you mentioned it. 

Results 1 - 10 of about 501,000 for "my native language". 
Results 1 - 5 of about 6 for "my environment language".


----------



## gaer

EvilWillow said:


> Ich würde zu den Muttersprachlern nicht nur Menschen zählen, die in dem betroffenen Land geboren wurden, dort aufgewachsen sind und ihre Sprachkenntnisse primär von ihren (einheimischen) Eltern vermittelt bekommen haben. Das erscheint mir viel zu eng gefasst.


That is precisely what I was asking about. Your answer suggests to me that there is a literal and figurative meaning (or meanings) for "Muttersprachler", and it seems obvious to me from other answers in this thread that different members have very different feelings about what this word means.


> Meine "Muttersprache" (nach dieser engen Definition) ist nicht Deutsch: Meine Eltern haben erst Deutsch gelernt, als sie hierher gezogen sind. Als ich geboren wurde, konnten sie sich zwar schon gut auf Deutsch verständigen, aber mit mir, zuhause, haben sie nie Deutsch gesprochen.


This is exactly what I see each week as I teach students whose parents were born in South America. The parents come here with limited ability to speak English, and sometimes none. They speak only Spanish at home, but they learn enough English to communicate with me and others. Their children, however, although they are able to communicate in Spanish at home, are relatively weak in Spanish. At least some of them speak and write English very well, better than most "natives", using the word "native" in a more restrictive sense.


> Ich nehme an, dass ich den Großteil meiner
> Deutschkenntnisse im Kindergarten erworben habe. In den ersten drei Schuljahren wurde ich zwar noch zweisprachig unterrichtet, aber ich hatte keine Verständigungsprobleme (zumindest nicht, dass ich mich erinnern könnte). Das Lustige ist, dass ich Deutsch bald besser als meine "Muttersprache" beherrschte (und das ist heute immer noch so).


Again, this is what I have observed. Children are exposed to English daily in school, and they absorb it "like a sponge". If the parents are well-educated and supportive, their children seem to have a much higher than average respect for teachers and what they learn in school. I see no evidence whatsoever of below average skills in English.


> Nach meiner Ansicht stehe ich weder in lexikalischer, grammatikalischer noch phonetischer Sicht einem "echten" Deutsch-Muttersprachler nach, weswegen ich keine Skrupel besitze zu behaupten, dass _Deutsch_ meine _Muttersprache _ist.


Well, I would agree with you! You know how it goes: "If it looks like a duck and walks like a duck and quacks like a duck…" 


> […]
> 
> Das mag rein formal nicht korrekt sein, aber ich komme mir immer veralbert vor, wenn ich sage, dass Deutsch nicht meine "Muttersprache" (nach der engen Definition) sei, und dann zu hören bekomme: "Oh, Sie sprechen aber perfektes, akzentfreies Deutsch!"


I understand exactly what you are saying, and I would think that anyone in your position would feel the same!

Gaer


----------



## Aurin

Auf jeden Fall ist Muttersprachler ein schönes deutsches Wort, das ich gerne benutze. So wie Vaterland ja auch nicht nur das Land ist, woher der Vater stammt, ist Muttersprache nicht (nur) die Sprache, die die Mutter spricht. Meine Tochter hat zum Beispiel 2 „Muttersprachen“, Deutsch und Spanisch, und sie ist nicht einmal im „Land ihrer Mutter“ geboren und aufgewachsen.
Als ich schrieb: „Native lernen ihre Muttersprache…“ (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=436742 Post 15) benutzte ich keinen Anglizismus (sonst müsste es ja auch „natives“ heißen), sondern ein aus dem Lateinischen stammendes Fremdwort, abgeleitet von nativus: geburtlich, auf die Geburt bezogen, mit der Geburt, dem menschlichen Anfang beginnend. Es hätte sicher auch gereicht, wenn ich einfach „Kinder lernen ihre Muttersprache“, aber auf keinen Fall „Muttersprachler lernen ihre Muttersprache“ geschrieben hätte. Aber ich habe halt spontan geschrieben und mir keine große Gedanken über den daraus entstehenden Unmut gemacht. 
„Native speakers“ ist ein Fachbegriff aus der Linguistik wie es zum Beispiel „Feedback“ aus der Psychologie ist. Auch wenn wir uns noch so bemühen, die „reine deutsche Sprache“ zu erhalten, werden wir den Einzug mancher Fremdwörter nicht aufhalten können.


----------



## gaer

Aurin said:


> „Native speakers“ ist ein Fachbegriff aus der Linguistik wie es zum Beispiel „Feedback“ aus der Psychologie ist. Auch wenn wir uns noch so bemühen, die „reine deutsche Sprache“ zu erhalten, werden wir den Einzug mancher Fremdwörter nicht aufhalten können.


Aurin, you made many good points, I think, but I'd like to add another. Although it is not frequent, here is something used enough to be useful, I think:

Results 1 - 10 of about 33,300 for "dominant language is".
Results 1 - 10 of about 79 for "environmental language is".

Note that "environmental" is very descriptive but not much used. I like "dominant" because it is much like "dominant hand". Some people are right-handed, some left-handed, and a few are ambidextrous.

People who are truly equal in two languages, having mastered both very well, are much like bilingual people. I won't speculate on what it is like to be "equal" in more than two languages.

If I say that my dominant language is English, it doesn't really matter if I learned it in one country or another, or if I learned it before or after the age of five. It doesn't matter if my mother or father spoke English at all. It's simply the language I excel in.

It also eliminates the word "native", which has other connotations. I would prefer a word that centers on language itself so clearly that other factors that may or may not affect "language dominance" are ignored if they are not needed. 

Gaer


----------



## Aurin

Den Begriff "dominante Sprache" oder auch "Denksprache" zu benutzen rettet uns aus dem Dilemma, die Sprache zu bezeichnen, die jemand so gut spricht wie ein Muttersprachler ohne es zu sein. 
Aber wie würdest du dann "native speaker" anpassen? "dominant language speaker"? Und auf Deutsch? "Dominantsprachler"? Das überzeugt mich nicht und könnte auch ganz leicht anders verstanden werden.


----------



## gaer

Aurin said:


> Den Begriff "dominante Sprache" oder auch "Denksprache" zu benutzen rettet uns aus dem Dilemma, die Sprache zu bezeichnen, die jemand so gut spricht wie ein Muttersprachler ohne es zu sein.


Yes. That's why I like it.


> Aber wie würdest du dann "native speaker" anpassen? "dominant language speaker"? Und auf Deutsch?


No idea! But before even thinking about these specific questions, let me challenge you with something bigger.

What kind of conversation are we having here? I do this daily with at least one friend. I always write in English, my friends always write in German. Back and forth. We have to remember, all of us, that what we are doing in WR is very, very new, something that was impossible only a few decades ago.

The world is changing more and more. I don't know how to describe myself, since I grew up split between BE and AE, and although only my father's family spoke BE, I read BE long before I read AE. More problems. Active-AE-dominant-US native speaker, BE/AE passive adjective, adjective, adjective English speaker? 

Nothing quite works, does it? Not in English, not in German.


> "Dominantsprachler"? Das überzeugt mich nicht und könnte auch ganz leicht anders verstanden werden.


Oh no, of course I would never seriously suggest such an ugly word. However, I was intrigued when I read this:


			
				Aurin said:
			
		

> Meine Tochter hat zum Beispiel 2 „Muttersprachen“, Deutsch und Spanisch, und sie ist nicht einmal im „Land ihrer Mutter“ geboren und aufgewachsen.


If your daughter is one of the very lucky people who manages to stay equally fluent in both German and Spanish when she reaches adulthood, of course I think that would be fantastic. I BEG my Hispanic students, the ones who have learned English from the time they were small, to never neglect Spanish, to go on reading, writing, pushing themselves so that later on they can learn a third language or even more.

My only point is that people who are not born in a country and who learn a second language when they are rather young and quickly go on to master that second language until it becomes as strong as their first language or even dominant—stronger—have a devil of a time trying to explain to other people who have not met them what those languages mean to them. Do you understand what I'm saying? I'm not proposing that we "reform" either German or English by inventing some kind of "PC" way of speaking about languages. I was merely suggesting that it's very difficult to use such terms as "mother tongue", "native", etc. or the closest German equivalents without missing the mark. 

A term like "dominant" is no cure. It's not even a very effective band-aid. I'm just thinking out loud, wondering if all of us together might come up with better ways of describing how we use languages in a manner that will make more sense to other people.

Gaer


----------



## heidita

Aurin said:


> Als ich schrieb: „Native lernen ihre Muttersprache…“  benutzte ich keinen Anglizismus (sonst müsste es ja auch „natives“ heißen), sondern ein aus dem Lateinischen stammendes Fremdwort, abgeleitet von nativus: geburtlich, auf die Geburt bezogen, mit der Geburt, dem menschlichen Anfang beginnend.







> @Heidi: Der Ausdruck "Native" (deutsch ausgesprochen) im Sinne von engl. _native _existiert nicht und ist Unfug. Man kann _Native_ englisch aussprechen, aber wozu das gut sein soll, erschließt sich mir auch nicht.


 
Das widerspricht sich.  Ich persönlich habe _Native_ als Hauptwort weder gesehen noch gehört. 
 



> und „Native speakers“ ist ein Fachbegriff


Damit kann ich nicht einverstanden sein. Englische Ausdrücke in diesem Zusammenhang halte ich nach wie vor für unsinnig.


----------



## Aurin

heidita said:


> [/font]
> 
> 
> 
> Das widerspricht sich. Ich persönlich habe _Native_ als Hauptwort weder gesehen noch gehört.
> 
> 
> Damit kann ich nicht einverstanden sein. Englische Ausdrücke in diesem Zusammenhang halte ich nach wie vor für unsinnig.


 
Es handelt sich hierbei um ein substantiviertes Adjektiv, was durchaus üblich in der deutschen Sprache ist.
alt - der/die/das Alte
verrückt - der/die/das Verrückte
klein - der/die/das Kleine
krank - der/die/das Kranke
nativ - der/die/das Native


----------



## heidita

Aurin said:


> Es handelt sich hierbei um ein substantiviertes Adjektiv, was durchaus üblich in der deutschen Sprache ist.
> alt - der/die/das Alte
> verrückt - der/die/das Verrückte
> klein - der/die/das Kleine
> krank - der/die/das Kranke
> nativ - der/die/das Native


 
Danke. Es ist immer schön, etwas Neues zu lernen.


----------



## Aurin

,





heidita said:


> Danke. Es ist immer schön, etwas Neues zu lernen.


Im Prinzip teilen wir bestimmt die Meinung. Mir missfällt es auch immer wieder, wenn wir unsere eigenen deutschen Wörter nicht benutzen und anstattdessen Fremdwörter benutzen, vor allem da, wo es ganz genaue deutsche Begriffe gibt. 
Aber was willst du für nativ benutzen? Dafür gibt es nur Umschreibungen. Außer halt "native speaker", da gibt es, wie du sagst, das sehr schöne deutsche Wort "Muttersprachler".


----------



## Aurin

gaer said:


> Yes. That's why I like it.
> 
> No idea! But before even thinking about these specific questions, let me challenge you with something bigger.
> 
> What kind of conversation are we having here? I do this daily with at least one friend. I always write in English, my friends always write in German. Back and forth. We have to remember, all of us, that what we are doing in WR is very, very new, something that was impossible only a few decades ago.
> 
> The world is changing more and more. I don't know how to describe myself, since I grew up split between BE and AE, and although only my father's family spoke BE, I read BE long before I read AE. More problems. Active-AE-dominant-US native speaker, BE/AE passive adjective, adjective, adjective English speaker?
> 
> Nothing quite works, does it? Not in English, not in German.
> 
> Oh no, of course I would never seriously suggest such an ugly word. However, I was intrigued when I read this:
> 
> If your daughter is one of the very lucky people who manages to stay equally fluent in both German and Spanish when she reaches adulthood, of course I think that would be fantastic. I BEG my Hispanic students, the ones who have learned English from the time they were small, to never neglect Spanish, to go on reading, writing, pushing themselves so that later on they can learn a third language or even more.
> 
> My only point is that people who are not born in a country and who learn a second language when they are rather young and quickly go on to master that second language until it becomes as strong as their first language or even dominant—stronger—have a devil of a time trying to explain to other people who have not met them what those languages mean to them. Do you understand what I'm saying? I'm not proposing that we "reform" either German or English by inventing some kind of "PC" way of speaking about languages. I was merely suggesting that it's very difficult to use such terms as "mother tongue", "native", etc. or the closest German equivalents without missing the mark.
> 
> A term like "dominant" is no cure. It's not even a very effective band-aid. I'm just thinking out loud, wondering if all of us together might come up with better ways of describing how we use languages in a manner that will make more sense to other people.
> 
> Gaer


 
Das ist in der Tat eine Herausforderung. Das Wort müssten wir noch erfinden. Umschreiben könnte man es mit einer „muttersprachlich aktiven - fremdsprachlich passiven Unterhaltung“ oder auf Englisch „native speaking(active) – foreign listening/reading (passive) – conversation“ . Wir könnten „ NAFP-conversation“ oder „MAFP-Unterhaltung“ kreieren.  
 
Nebenbei ein Tipp für dich: Auch wenn du dich auf Englisch besser ausdrücken kannst, wäre es eine sehr bereichernde Übung für dich, auch auf Deutsch zu antworten. Ich bin überzeugt, dass du dazu in der Lage bist, wenn ich sehe, welche komplizierten Sachverhalte du auf Deutsch verstehst. 
 
Ja, meine Tochter hat es gut, sie wird in Kürze volljährig und beherrscht weiterhin beide Sprachen muttersprachlich. Das war aber nur möglich, weil ich von Anfang an nur Deutsch mit ihr gesprochen habe (außer aus Gründen der Höflichkeit, wenn Nicht-Deutschsprechende zugegen waren). In meinen Deutschklassen (Deutsch als Fremdsprache) habe ich manchmal deutsche Schüler, deren Eltern Deutsche mit deutscher Muttersprache sind und die bedauerlicherweise Deutsch als Fremdsprache erlernen müssen, da ihre Eltern aus mir unverständlichen Gründen es vorgezogen haben, mit ihnen in einem schlechten Spanisch zu sprechen.


----------

